# Lakers or Pistons



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

Who ya got?


----------



## dummyproof (Jan 30, 2004)

LMAO.... Pistons sweep... too funny! 
'Bout busted my gut when I saw that choice! As if.... lololololololololol

....for the record... Lakers in 6(possibly 5, and an outside chance they sweep).


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2004)

You got to be kidding. Lakers in 6. Pistons have no chance unless Kobe and Shaq get injured. Pistons won when Magic and Byron were hurt, but not this time. Anyone that says Pistons is just dreaming.....


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

I also said lakers in 6.It would be nice if lakers take the pistons in 5 games.Go Lakers!!!!


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Pistons in 5 in an upset


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

PITONS, you dumb people  ,

it is the :nono: PITONS :nono:

Last Indiana / Detroit game at Detroit

If the link does not work, then copy in http://pics.bbzzdd.com/users/blurredvision/pitons.jpg into your browser


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

Lakers will play much better tuesday I GURANTEE IT! The reason lakers sucked is because of reagan died.No wonder they couldnt play right.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Can you say CHOKE!!! If the Lakers keep playing like they just played in Game 3, they are going down!

Quite frankly, I hope Detroit takes the title. It would be nice to see an Eastern conference team win for a change.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I voted for the Pistons because I like underdogs and hate the Lakers. The only thing good about them is Jack Nicholson.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

hehehehe......

Looks like the Pistons are running rings around the Lakers. It could easily be 3-0 right now.

Anyone but the Lakers!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Anybody but the Yankees.
Anybody but the Cowboys.
Anybody but the Lakers.

That's who I usually root for each year.....

As for basketball, if the Pistons would have fouled Shaq they would have won game 2 and would be in a position to sweep Sunday. As it is, the Lakers have to win at least ONE of the games in Detroit or they are done. Personally I think they will and the Pistons will then have to win another in LA, but I don't see Detroit losing 3 out of 4.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Well, the Lakers are now down 3-1. Doesn't look good. Does anyone else get the general feeling that Detroit wants it more than the Lakers? Detroit seems aggressive and motivated to win this thing. The Lakers look like a team on the ride down the back side of a mountain.


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

Damn,I hate the pistons.Its All Jimmy Kimmels fault for wearing that pistons jersey and a tiger hat on his show on wednesday night show.I hope now every laker player would turn down a request to be a guest on the jimmy kimmel show.Jay leno is a true L.A. Fan he would never wear a yankee cap,Or wear a celtics jersey.I hope everybody booos at jimmy kimmel tommorow he jinxed the lakers.


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

Just like it was Bernie Mac's fault the Cubs didn't make it to the WS last year. Fox got their celebrity (A Chicago native, but lifetime WhiteSox fan) to sing the 7th inning stretch. He sang "root, root, root for the Champions" instead of singing the proper "root, root for the Cubs" (or Cubbies) After that song, Bartman interfered and the rest is history... It is never the fault of the players, but curses and jinxes are fun to talk about


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2004)

Its funny how much the National Media can sway Public Opinion.

For several years now, they've brainwashed everyone into thinking that the "West is the Best. The East is a Joke. The Top 4 teams in the West can Smoke any team in the East".

And at one point, im sure part of that thinking was indeed true. 
But guess what happens when you dominate for so long?? 
You competition begins to elevate their game to your level.
And yes, that even includes the "East".

Now most of you fans can not grasp HOW the Pistons have Dominated the Legendary Lakers. You think its a fluke, luck, or whatever.. 
But you know what?? 
You DONT fluke your way through a SEVEN game series!!! 
The team with the better matchups WILL win.

But i digress. This is Not your fault. You are simply fans. You know all about "your" team. However, i WILL fault the media.


It is their job to analyze & be objective.
But you Never heard about Detroit / San Antonio tied for the #1 Defense in the League.
You never heard about Detroit Defense's record of Holding teams under 70 points. And by the way, they did it again aginst the Mighty Lakers.

You dont hear about this because the Media has their Heads so far up LA's Butt, that they cant see things for what they are.

Detroit Does Play Defense. Its For Real! And you should have seen that when they broke all those records. open your Eyes people (media).

Dont get me wrong. its perfectly fine to pick LA to win the series. But to SWEEP Detroit? To Sweep a team solely because they come from the "East"?? Its okay for FANS to say that. But for Professional Journalists... you Start to look like IDIOTS. Like you have NO idea what you are talking about. It looks like your opinions are no different than anyone else. it looks like they could fire you and let me write articles instead!!

The Lakers (and their media) took boring-old-No-Superstar-havin'-Detroit for granted. And thats the worst mistake you can make.
Detroit beat them in game 1, but the Media's ego STILL didnt believe Detroit was for real.
LA wins game 2, (by a hail Mary shot & overtime) and the Media is all praising LA and dismissing Detroit.
Game 3, LA gets blown out by 20. The Media still doesnt acknowledge Detroit.
Game 4, the Laker Veterans Beg Phil Jackson to switch up the line-up.
But you know what? Phil Jackson and his ego Still didnt acknowledge Detroit.
The LAkers linueup doesnt change, and they lose again.

See a pattern here?
it seems like everyone believed the Media's hype, and we took Detroit for granted (including the LAkers).
Now LA is about to go down in flames, and do you know what the Media is saying??

Wow!! WHat an Upset!! Didnt see that one coming!


No you stupid Media Monkeys! Maybe its Not an Upset!!! Maybe YOU were all wrong!! Maybe its YOU who dont know what you are talking about. Maybe the BETTER team is Winning this series.

Man! Get with the program.
Geez, even Detroit's BENCH outplays LA's Bench!!

Take a look in the Mirror People!! You have:
Kobe & Shaq,
Hall of Famers Malone & Payton (the oven-mitt) both who are past their prime (fact),
and a whole Bunch of hurt & injured BenchWarmers!!

But for some reason they Are Favored to SWEEP??

Detroit has 
Billups & Hamilton (is it a Fluke that Kobe has to chase Hamilton around screens all game, and then is tired??),
Tayshwn Prince (A kobe-neutralizer)
and the WALLACES who have already mentally beat LA because Payton & Bryant are Too scared to attack the Rim!!

Geez, how the heck is LA supposed to get "Foul Calls" if they are too scared to even attack the basket???


Yeah, The national media are defintely [email protected] on this one. And that includes Al Micheals & Doc Rivers. At the beginning of the series, they were all gushing over how great LA was. But when they realized that Detroit could take LA, they start saying " i told you guys all along how Good Detroit was..."
Geez! Give me a Break!

Be a Man. Admit that you were Wrong. Admit that you didnt know what the Heck you were talking about. Admit that you let the Media Hype Sway your opinion. I certainly can. But im just a fan. But its supposed to be YOUR JOB to recognize the difference. Man, i'm glad Doc Rivers aint coaching my team...


And just one more Thing: Detroit made LA look really OLD this series. But you know why?? Its because LA is getting really OLD. I see the end of this Laker Dynasty? MAlone & Payton are looking like dinosaurs out there. They will be extinct very soon. and Kobe is going to leave as well. So that Only leaves Shaq. Do you really think Phil Jackson is going to stay around and rebuild/retool LA? Heck no! He's getting the heck outta there!!

Geez, its so apparantly obvious now. LA was Not the better team... just the older team.

And the NATIONAL Media is looking like a big [email protected] for being blinded by the Flash! Dummies!

Hey, Im just a regular Fan, what's your excuse??


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

The Refs are pathectic! Why in the hell david stern is allowing these refs in the NBA finals?Aren't they supposed to put in the best refs in the finals?That old ref is so pathectic with his calls.I think seniority has something to do with refs get to work in NBA finals.Should they do like the the NFL does it? Seniority doesn't give you the right to work in the superbowl.The NFL refs who get to work in the superbowl who get the highest percentage on the right calls thoughout the season and they are watched.Shouldn't the NBA do the samething too?


----------



## Jasonbp (Jun 17, 2002)

^^^

Its called a *SPACEBAR*. Use it!


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

Why?


----------



## dummyproof (Jan 30, 2004)

DCSholtis said:


> Pistons in 5 in an upset


Looks like a excellent prediction ...possibly(I'm writing this the morning of game 5, and it don't look good for my Lakers :nono2: )

As for me... I'm looking for some "humble pie" or perhaps a "crow" to eat(after I pull my foot out of my mouth  ). My hopes and prediction appears to be the complete opposite of reality this series.

Albeit for a lucky last second three pointer by Kobe, this would of been a Pistons sweep.

While at the time of writing this post, the Lakers aren't out of yet... it surely doesn't look like a miracle should be counted on.

Has the "Coach of the Year" award been awarded yet? ...clearly Coach Brown would have to be near the top of the list. What a bold move by the Piston's management to sign Brown(not to mention signing Rasheed Wallace and not allowing his past to take root in Detroit).


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

Mad props to Dummyproof for returning to the thread after his prediction went down the tubes.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey now,

Lets not throw in the towel just yet! Let not plan the parade!

Detroit really is a formidable Opponent.

The National Media media didnt give them their respect, and Detroit proved them to be [email protected] who didnt know what the hell they were talking about.


The Question is: have the Lakers finally given Detroit Respect?

Thats the first thing LA needs to do if they hope to pull off this Upset. 
Will Phil Jackson finally pull his head out his @ss and agree that lineup changes need to be made?

What scares me is hearing from certain Lakers that: "Its not what Detroit's doing to us, it's what we(LA) are not doing. We(LA) just need to play our 'A' game. We just need to execute better."

Thats what scares me. The "Lakers" seem to be drowning in "De Nile"


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2004)

dummyproof said:


> LMAO.... Pistons sweep... too funny!
> 'Bout busted my gut when I saw that choice! As if.... lololololololololol
> 
> ....for the record... Lakers in 6(possibly 5, and an outside chance they sweep).


hahaha stupid ass trick the pistons did pretty much sweep the lakers


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2004)

Steveox said:


> Lakers will play much better tuesday I GURANTEE IT! The reason lakers sucked is because of reagan died.No wonder they couldnt play right.


hahaha right the lakers lost because of our old president. Nice excuse dumbass


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2004)

It ain't over til it's over....


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2004)

The Lakers run the risk of being the first NBA team to lose in a 5-GAME SWEEP...


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Let's focus on 1 telling stat...........

Number of teams to be down in the Finals 3 games to 1..... Dozens.
Number of teams to come back from 3 games down.... Zero
Getting to gloat over all the west coast fans who felt the East would never win again......... Priceless.


----------



## dummyproof (Jan 30, 2004)

Let's see here... in prior posts, the ref's have been blamed, the death of a president has been blamed(me being a staunch liberal, could have accepted blaming Dubya somehow though!  ), Jimmy Kimmel has been blamed... get real!! ...try giving credit were credit has been *earned*!!!

My(and a few others) beloved Lakers did not just "lose" to Detroit.... they were spanked and BEATEN!!!

Congradulations to the Pistons and their fans!!  

BTW... I grew up at 10 1/2 Mile(Lincoln Ave.) and Woodward(a few blocks from the Detroit Zoo) for my first 21 years, I then spent my next 22 years in So Cal.(I now live in the Midwest). 
I feel Jimmy Kimmel got a raw deal when he caught so much flack over his obvious humorous comments regarding the "Detroit fans burning down the city"... I lived through the riots of '68, I've witnessed the many years of "Devil's Night" going way too far, resulting in many arson related garage fires, dumpster fires, abandoned buildings fires, etc. The "Bad Boy's" Pistons winnings that resulted in mayhem, the Red Wing celebrations... am I getting my point across? 
You reap what you have sowed... let's hope that this celebration is the "action that speaks louder than the words" ...the "words" here, is all the "talk" that Detroiters have proclaimed this week that "Detroit has worked so hard to change it's image in recent years".
And when the good calm celebrating doesn't make the national news, the same way in the past the bad celbrations have... take heed Detroiters... because you probably didn't see much coverage of *all* the Lakers celebrations in the last few years either!


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

MikeI said:


> It ain't over til it's over....


 Guess what, it's over...


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

Jerry Buss is gonna fire phil jackson.And this guy will be new laker coach.







:lol:


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Steveox said:


> Jerry Buss is gonna fire phil jackson.And this guy will be new laker coach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Dang! What happened? Last night the Lakers just plain sucked. They did the exact same thing they did with San Antonio last year. About half way through the game, they gave up. Even the owner of the Lakers walked out after the 3rd quarter. 

I am happy for the Pistons and their fans. It was a great year and they deserve the win.


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

Pistons have ugly uniforms with a bunch of no name players i never even hear of.Thats like the lions beat baltimore ravens in the superbowl which wont happen anyway.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

UNiforms don't play. Neither do names. Your team lost. Get over it.


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey lakers arent my team. This is my team!! 








Theyre one bad assed team!


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Steveox said:


> Hey lakers arent my team. This is my team!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got one part right, the Magic are BAD


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey i got news for ya.They lost on perpose because they needed that high pick.Now theyre gonna be good next season.


----------



## dummyproof (Jan 30, 2004)

Steveox said:


> Hey i got news for ya.They lost on perpose because they needed that high pick.Now theyre gonna be good next season.


Ya know... you're not even a good "fringe fanatic"... if you were even close to knowing some of the basics of the game... you would certainly know that the playoffs have absolutely nothing to do with the draft pick order... especially seeing how the draft pick order was already set before the finals.


----------



## dummyproof (Jan 30, 2004)

ummm... shouldn't the poll have been closed before the first game? lol
Not that it matters in the least bit... but I've noticed the "Pistons in 5" choice slowly increasing in votes... after they won.  :lol:


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

dummyproof said:


> ummm... shouldn't the poll have been closed before the first game? lol
> Not that it matters in the least bit... but I've noticed the "Pistons in 5" choice slowly increasing in votes... after they won.  :lol:


Yeah, no doubt. It was my first poll. I'll learn how to manage my polls better as time goes on


----------

